# Easy Muffins - customize as you please!



## gulab jamun (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello,

I used to make baked desserts using mixes. More recently, I gained enough confidence to start baking from scratch. My first two attempts at cookies didn't go too well, but I did make bread and muffins from scratch that turned out well.  I'd like to share the muffin recipe with you:



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1 ¾ (one + three-fourth) cups all-purpose flour[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]2 teaspoons baking powder[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]½ (half) teaspoon baking soda[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]¼ (quarter) teaspoon salt[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]2/3 (two-third) cup brown sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]2 large eggs[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1 cup whole milk[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]6 tablespoons unsalted butter (melted)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]mix-in (i.e. diced fruit, nuts, chocolate chips)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Preheat oven to 425 degrees. [/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]In one bowl, add flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and sugar. Stir. [/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]In another bowl, whisk the eggs until blended. Add milk and melted butter and continue stirring. Pour this mixture over the bowl with dry ingredients, and stir with spatula until moistened. Add in diced fruit (such as apples or pears), nuts (such as walnuts or almonds), or chocolate chips. However you want to flavor your muffins!  Then fold mixture a few times, being careful not to over-mix.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Pour the batter into muffin cups, filling each cup about 3/4ths full. Bake for 16 minutes.[/FONT]

With the normal muffin cups (2" is it?), this recipe should yield about 18 muffins.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rom (Nov 14, 2007)

cool thanks 

im a muffin maker (when time permits) and have tried a few diff ways  will try urs next


----------



## Hungry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Brab Muffins*

Try this one!

My Bran Muffins
STEP 1. 
4 Cups of All Bran
½ Cup Brown Sugar
½ Cup White Sugar
2 ½ Cups Milk
1 ½ Cup Raisins
1 ½ Cup Nutz
Dissolve the sugar in the milk 
ADD All Bran, Raisins and Nutz
Let this set until the liquid is ready.

Step 2. (Liquid)
1 large Ripe Banana
1 Cup Apple Sauce 
1 tsp Vanilla
¼ Cup cooking oil
2 Eggs (Have at Room temperature)
Combine the Apple Sauce and Bananas in mixer and beat until smooth 
ADD Vanilla, Oil and Eggs, one at a time. Mix after adding each egg.

Step 3. (Dry)
2 ½ Cups All purpose flour (ADD 2 TBSP flour over 5,00 ft. Elevation)
½ tsp Salt
½ tsp All Spice
1 tsp Cinnamon 
2 TBSP Baking Powder
Mix until well blended.
Here is the time to light the oven. Set at 400 degrees
Step 4. (Assembly)
Incorporate the liquid mixture into the All Bran mixture. 
Add Dry mixture.  Mix until dry ingredients are coated.
(Additional liquid, milk, my be added to obtain the right consistence)
DO NOT OVERMIX.

Step 5. Bake
Portion evenly into, well greased, muffin pans.
Makes 24 muffins
Bake at 400 degrees for 20 minutes. 
(depening on your oven) Check after 18 minutes 
Let rest in muffin pan for 10 minutes then remove to cooling rack.
May be frozen.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 19, 2007)

played around with the recipe for banana bread. used 1/2 of white splendia and the other half in splendia brown sugar. add extra banana. 

it is very moist and very tasty.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you for sharing your recipe. I plan to try it soon, with choc. chip and peanut butter chips.


----------

